# cochinchin burl?



## Ancient Arborist (Jun 4, 2012)

I got this wood in trade for some antique repair a few years ago. I originally thought it was padauk burl, but after cutting into it I realised it was something different. Here is how I got to my id so far. It came from northern Thailand, perhaps Laos, wood is hard, tight grained, mills light brown, with hints of pink and light chamois color. Exposure to sun mellows to the rich golden and brown colors seen in this pick. Smells like rosewater when milled and is very hard, dense and in the pic is a small piece finished only with fine sanding 600. All Google searches yield on this stuff is very small pieces and notes from seller it is very hard to get. Has anyone seen this and can confirm my I.D. and any thoughts on value would be welcomed as well. And to moderator, please feel free to resize as you wish.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2012)

Pretty stuff! It reminds me a bit of some pen blanks I had a few years back that were labeled as Mai Kair burl although I don't recall any pleasant odor associated with it. I remember it being dry and dusty. If I'm not mistaken, I got the blanks from Spa City Woodworks who checks in here from time to time.


----------

